# Part worn v new tyres



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

i am asking the question for a friend who needs four new tyres for 2007 astra and is currently covering about 6000 miles a year.
what would be the best thing to to buy new tyres mid range or part worn tyres? and can part worn be on the dangerous side?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing as it's the only part of the car that has contact with the road , I'd lean towards new


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*I would highly recommend the mid range priced tyres (Lots of deals around) as you never know what sort of life a part worn has endured, have they been curbed hit rocks & weakened the walls of the tyre, this you never know & imo not worth taking the chance with your life on something you know nothing of their history.
Just my feeling on the subject.*


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Can i just ask when you buy a 2nd car do you go and buy new tyres for it ?
Nothing wrong with part worn tyres.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

These tyres tend to come from Germany don't they? They require more tread depth than us don't they? 
Do they work out any cheaper? In theory they'd have to be replaced twice as much because they have less tread depth.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

4mm limit in Germany i would be looking for more tread than that tho.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

R7KY D said:


> Seeing as it's the only part of the car that has contact with the road , I'd lean towards new


Unless you purchased a brand new car everytime, you purchase part worns with every car. Part worns that no doubt the supplying second hand car dealer has no idea how many punctures each tyre has had in it's life etc.:thumb:

But still I'd rather spend the extra £20 each corner on new tyres for an Astra.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Teddy said:


> These tyres tend to come from Germany don't they? They require more tread depth than us don't they?
> Do they work out any cheaper? In theory they'd have to be replaced twice as much because they have less tread depth.


As Silverblack says the limit in Germany is 4mm, plus if you have a puncture on a tyre, you have to change both tyres on that axle regardless of the age or tread depth so you do see some nearly new part worns.

I've had part worns on the Focus to get me to the end of a tough month before I could buy new. Generally they're alright. In fact my winters were part worn but look like they were put onto the car, driven around the block and then taken straight off again.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Unless you purchased a brand new car everytime, you purchase part worns with every car. Part worns that no doubt the supplying second hand car dealer has no idea how many punctures each tyre has had in it's life etc.:thumb:
> 
> But still I'd rather spend the extra £20 each corner on new tyres for an Astra.


No , I buy new tyres everytime I buy a secondhand car 

:lol: Yeah okay , I didn't mean it like that . If I have to buy tyres then they are always new


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have never bought part worn tyres as you don't know how they have been used previously. The way I see it, if Germany see it as not road worthy then why should we use them.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

I think in gemany too you must have winter tyres on, in the winter and ser tyres on in the summer, if you have gone and put new summer tyres on just before the winter you have to change them, hence being like new, and someone told me they aren't allowed to store or don't have the space to store tyres at their house. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

shaqs77 said:


> I have never bought part worn tyres as you don't know how they have been used previously. The way I see it, if Germany see it as not road worthy then why should we use them.


Because we don't do silly speeds on an autobahn 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Seeing as it's the only part of the car that has contact with the road , I'd lean towards new


Agree totally.. Who knows if a part worn has been thumped into a kerb and unseen damage done ??


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I always buy brand new when a tyre needs replacing,different on a second hand car i just roll with what's on it unless they need changing.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

puckacostello said:


> Because we don't do silly speeds on an autobahn
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


But the tyres that we and they use are the same speed ratings ?

I have driven extensively in Germany for over 20 years and they drive as a rule no faster than we do.. Its only selected sections of the autobahns that have no limits and most of the rest have rather strict ones,
They have a higher minimum tread depth than us simply because their standards are set higher for safety reasons.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> Agree totally.. Who knows if a part worn has been thumped into a kerb and unseen damage done ??


How do you work that one out?
When you buy a used tyre it comes supplied without a wheel. You can inspect them... you can EASILY see any bulges, marks from curbing, degredation of the tyre wall, both internally and externally.

When I was in a poor paying job a couple of years ago, I did not want to sacrifice grip by buying budgets so I bought 4-6mm quality performance tyres (Conti Sport 2, Michelin Primacy HP, etc) from Ebay.
Before they were fitted I checked them out but never had a single problem.

Most people don't know the last thing about tyres so will just say to buy new but the reality is 99% of partworns are absolutely fine.. what sort of life it has had, really, you can easily look. Just about shows that most people have never done it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My middle name is "second hand rose"!! however when it comes to tyres I do err on the side of new, against second hand, mainly because of the reasons others have stated, but as a biker I would never buy second hand bike tyres regardless of circumstance.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> How do you work that one out?
> When you buy a used tyre it comes supplied without a wheel. You can inspect them... you can EASILY see any bulges, marks from curbing, degredation of the tyre wall, both internally and externally.
> 
> When I was in a poor paying job a couple of years ago, I did not want to sacrifice grip by buying budgets so I bought 4-6mm quality performance tyres (Conti Sport 2, Michelin Primacy HP, etc) from Ebay.
> ...


Did you not see the word "UNSEEN" ........................:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> How do you work that one out?
> When you buy a used tyre it comes supplied without a wheel. You can inspect them... you can EASILY see any bulges, marks from curbing, degredation of the tyre wall, both internally and externally.
> 
> When I was in a poor paying job a couple of years ago, I did not want to sacrifice grip by buying budgets so I bought 4-6mm quality performance tyres (Conti Sport 2, Michelin Primacy HP, etc) from Ebay.
> ...


Are you sure your tyre inspection skills are that great?

Didn't you recently have a tyre fall to bits?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had part worn tyres before and they were fine. I should have checked as they were fitting them, but on my return home I discovered the tyres had differing speed ratings. Maybe not life or death, but a picky loss adjuster may refuse a claim if after an accident, it is proved that incorrectly specced tyres were used. I will now just buy new, and get something half way decent, as for me at least, you can tell the difference between cheap and good tyres.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

shaqs77 said:


> I have never bought part worn tyres as you don't know how they have been used previously. The way I see it, if Germany see it as not road worthy then why should we use them.


As quoted previous.. Never purchased a second hand car?

If you have, you have purchased second hand, part worn and 90% of the time unchecked (other than for tread depth) tyres.:thumb::wall:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've only ever bought one part worn before and it was a simple case of £20 fitted or £60 + fitted. However that said I only had to drive the damm thing 10 miles before I got rid of it. So issue was price for me. On my own car I have only ever bought new.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Personally i'd rather trust my life with tyres i know the history of, so new for me i'm afraid


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

where does this stop though, buy a second hand car and completly overhaul brake system as you dont know how they have been abused for safety change all the tyres etc etc even brand new tyres can have manufacturing faults and can fall to bits, it all depends on where you buy part worns from. if its from a firm or person you trust then ok.

some people like myself have a cheap run about, cost me £550 if i replaced all 4 tyres with premium ones thats £400+ with part worns i can have better quality tyres for less than budgets. in my experience with my bm i bought it with cheap tyres on and they were rubbish, slightly damp and over and understeer even at relatively low speeds, put 4 part worns on and it is so much safer to drive in especially in the wet


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Also remember that your shock absorbers will have a huge affect on road holding. Do people replace these when they purchase a second hand car? Or are they happy running round on part worn shocks? Remember and mot will only show leaking shocks not worn and dangerous ones as there is no road test.

Worn shocks are worse than cheap ditch finders, because it's the shock that keeps you in contact with the road, the tyre merely grips it.....no contact = no grip.

So next second hand car, new tyres, shocks and brakes!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have two part worn Michelin Pilots on my car, they're absolutely fine and they've been on the car for well over a year. There was no way I would have paid the amount it would have cost me for a new pair and as already stated when ever you buy a used car you're getting tyres that could have been put through who knows what so although carefull I'm not going to get too precious about it !


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive never bought part worn so couldn't possibly judge, but I wouldn't personally. The argument about buying a second hand car; yeah sure your right they are part worn, but they've been worn in the alignment of the vehicle which I would much prefer


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

durmz said:


> Ive never bought part worn so couldn't possibly judge, but I wouldn't personally. The argument about buying a second hand car; yeah sure your right they are part worn, *but they've been worn in the alignment of the vehicle which I would much prefer*


How do you know? The previous owner could've fitted part worns to it. 
I've got no problem with them, every new tyre is part worn as soon as it turns on the road.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

durmz said:


> Ive never bought part worn so couldn't possibly judge, but I wouldn't personally. The argument about buying a second hand car; yeah sure your right they are part worn, but they've been worn in the alignment of the vehicle which I would much prefer


Haha you wouldn't of wanted the BMW I traded in (company car in 90's) when I was young and slightly wreckless. Those tyres had hit more kerbs than Hugh Grant.:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Are you sure your tyre inspection skills are that great?
> 
> Didn't you recently have a tyre fall to bits?


Yes I did which was because it was driven on while it was flat.
The tyre in question was also bought new directly from Camskill so it's a moot point.

A set of quality performance rubber will be INFINITELY better than the usual budget crap most people put on their cars


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm on my 3rd set of part worms on my M3 - 4 rear, 2 front. I inspect each tyre for damage before they go on which isn't that difficult. I've found it's a great way of trying different brands to see what works and I get to change more often. I only use tyres that have 6mm+ on but they still wer quickly on a powerful rear driver. 

So far I've got to know Dunlop sport maxx gt's, Michelin pilot sports, conti m3's and conti contact 3's and the difference they make. I would never have that much opportunity buying new at circa 1k per set. £60 a corner fitted is the upside though!

Get them from the right place and part worns are a great choice. Oh, and trust me, my ///M is my baby and it wants for nothing. I genuinely don't see good part worns as an issue at all.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Personally I don't see the point in part worns.
If I'm buying tyres I will buy new and only new but then again new tyres are only £90 a corner for me


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

If new tyres cost around £300 each part worns become very appealing


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nothing wrong with part worns as long as they're in good condition. They're not for everyone but they do serve a purpose and when new tyres are v.expensive they're an affordable alternative.

I generally buy new but I have used part worns before and wouldn't hesitate to do so again.

Alex


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> Personally I don't see the point in part worns.


To be honest I didn't until I bought 2 Michelin Pilot 215/45 R17's with 7mm of tread on them for a little more than half of what I would pay to get one fitted !


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Brand new sport maxx gt's for mine are ~£200 each fitted with 8mm tread. 6mm part worns were £60 fitted. I can afford new tyres so that's not the issue. Why pay through the nose when there's no need to?


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I never looked at part worns up until about 6 months ago, I needed to get a set of tyres for a set of alloys I had bought secondhand, new half decent tyres were going to cost £400 roughly for them, so I decided to look at part worns, found a place local to me, I popped down to see him he said there you go, showed me the warehouse, showed me where my size was and said pick what you want, so I spent about 40 mins going through about 20 odd tyres, managed to get a set of Goodyear, cant remember what they are called, but they all had around 5mm tread on them, they cost £140 fitted, there is no uneven wear, no puncture repairs, all the side walls are in good condition so they fitted the needs at the time, it was only for our second car and since fitting they have done about 400 miles, so they have been well worth the money and saved a good few quid as well.

Would I of put them on our main car that does 1000 miles per month, not sure, if I couldnt afford to put new on and it was part worns or nothing then yes I would do, but on our main car I would ideally prefer to put new on, but that doesnt mean to say I wouldnt put part worns on if I had to.

Its horses for courses at the end of the day, they suit some people, they dont suit others, and very often it comes down to what you have in your pocket in the way of cash which can be the deciding factor.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/archive/90-of-part-worn-tyres-dangerous-


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

confused.com said:


> Among the failures were tyres which had nails embedded, illegal tread depth, exposed cords, inadequate markings and one tyre which was 17 years old.
> 
> Read more: http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/archive/90-of-part-worn-tyres-dangerous-#ixzz2J7gfaXRO


Come off it. You are clearly an idiot if you think anyone with an ounce of sense would not notice the above. (Not directed at the poster of this btw).

It's simply a snob issue that many cant get over. If you buy part worms, you must be short of money. Taking the right approach, it makes good sense.

How many people can say that they check their tyres, lights and the condition of their car each and every time they drive it? The 'tyres' are the most important part of the car argument is null and void if you don't check them as above. A sidewall bulge could be there for days, even on a relatively new tyre before its noticed.

It's down to the purchaser to exercise diligence with part worns or new tyres.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

horico said:


> I'm on my 3rd set of part worms on my M3 - 4 rear, 2 front. I inspect each tyre for damage before they go on which isn't that difficult. I've found it's a great way of trying different brands to see what works and I get to change more often. I only use tyres that have 6mm+ on but they still wer quickly on a powerful rear driver.
> 
> So far I've got to know Dunlop sport maxx gt's, Michelin pilot sports, conti m3's and conti contact 3's and the difference they make. I would never have that much opportunity buying new at circa 1k per set. £60 a corner fitted is the upside though!
> 
> Get them from the right place and part worns are a great choice. Oh, and trust me, my ///M is my baby and it wants for nothing. I genuinely don't see good part worns as an issue at all.


........spot on.:thumb:. Used them myself in the past with no problem. My student son is going to get some this week. He & i would rarther have a quality part worn brand than some new ditch finder. No brainer in my book if cash is a bit tight.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes I did which was because it was driven on while it was flat.
> The tyre in question was also bought new directly from Camskill so it's a moot point.
> 
> A set of quality performance rubber will be INFINITELY better than the usual budget crap most people put on their cars


If you don't have the ability to detect a flat tyre which should be blatantly obvious, how can you be confident of feeling a tyre that maybe not running true through damage?

I would say zero as any experienced driver can feel a tyre running slightly low, not so flat it would fall to bits.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Are there any rules about part worn from traders?

I can understand getting them but the only question I have is why are they for sale? Why would the previous owner swap them, especially expensive ones?

Genuine question.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe there are rules/laws or guidlines regarding the sale of part worms but I don't think anyone with any sense would "assume" that a used tyre was fine. I think most people would never fit or have it fitted a tyre without knowing it has been thoroughly checked first.

Regarding who sales them and why, I can only imagine that some come from cars that are broken for parts. Some fleet users will not refit a tyre if its had a puncture, I got a couple for my Dad simply because the people who use the car only use a certain type of tyre so even when they get a new car the tyres get changed leaving almost new tyres. The two I got for my Dad still had the rubber nipples all around the tyre!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The ones I have purchased before have always been sourced from Germany. The shop sells both new and part worns. eBay/breakers yards will see more of the tyres off written off cars etc. 

I think buyer beware is a safe attitude to take IMO.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> If you don't have the ability to detect a flat tyre which should be blatantly obvious, how can you be confident of feeling a tyre that maybe not running true through damage?
> 
> I would say zero as any experienced driver can feel a tyre running slightly low, not so flat it would fall to bits.


I did detect the flat tyre, I could feel it was very loose when turning right from the back end. Hence why I pulled over and changed the tyre when safe to do so (a BP petrol station actually). You would be surprised on a straight road how little difference a flat rear tyre makes on a nose heavy and well set up FWD car.

With respect, pal, rather than trying to make underhand stabs at me why not try sticking to the facts. I have used plenty of part worns and never had a single problem with any of them.

The tyre sidewall has month and year of manufacture, as the tyre is off you can obviously inspect for any punctures, a bit of curbing is fine if it's on the rim protector, obviously chunks out the sidewall is a no-no.. check to see it's not got any major flatspots.. common sense will prevail. Most used tyres either come from your average joe who replaced all of his tyres early due to a puncture and wants to sell the other 3 (eg the 3 pirelli Pzero rosso's I got for £35) or from normal tyre shops who remove tyres early at customer request and then sell them rather than recycle to make some extra cash.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

horico said:


> Come off it. You are clearly an idiot if you think anyone with an ounce of sense would not notice the above. (Not directed at the poster of this btw).
> 
> It's simply a snob issue that many cant get over. If you buy part worms, you must be short of money. Taking the right approach, it makes good sense.
> 
> ...


And how many of us are experts IN tyres,can you differentiate between a genuine trader who has your interests at heart or one that puts proffit before ethics.
At least when we do purchase new tyres we have PEACE OF MIND put a price on that buddy


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I would normally tend to agree with not buying "part worn" tyres and have never scrimpt on tyres, always had a premium brand tyre no matter the car they were going on or the cost. 

My Kuga runs 18" Conti Premium Contact 2's, I needed all four replacing last November, these were coming in at over £700 for the set and I would have paid this as I have no problem with paying for quality when it comes to anything to do with cars. I wanted these tyres again as the fronts had managed to last over 25k and the rears had over 47k on them. So they last very well and grip in all conditions is great. 

Then while looking around for the best price on new ones I came across sets on ebay which were nearly new, when I say nearly new I mean 7-8mm tread on them. 

A set of the Conti's came up on ebay about 20miles from work, starting price £300.00, 7+ mm of tread on all four, no damage and had come off a 4k mile Kuga as they had upgraded to 19's and put winter tyres on their 18's.

I took a punt on them and got them for the starting price of £300, picked them up, checked them over and they were like new. All the little nobbles still showing on them, no damage and all was good. So a real bargain. 

I think if you can strike as lucky as I did I can't see a problem with it. With a saving of over £400, who would turn their nose up? I would do it again for the Kuga but I would only bother if they had 6mm or more tread left, no damage and was a saving of 50% or more over new.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

suspal said:


> And how many of us are experts IN tyres,can you differentiate between a genuine trader who has your interests at heart or one that puts proffit before ethics.
> At least when we do purchase new tyres we have PEACE OF MIND put a price on that buddy












:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> I would normally tend to agree with not buying "part worn" tyres and have never scrimpt on tyres, always had a premium brand tyre no matter the car they were going on.
> 
> My Kuga runs 18" Conti Premium Contact 2's, I needed all four replacing last November, these were coming in at over £700 for the set and I would have paid this as I have no problem with paying for quality when it comes to anything to do with cars. I wanted these again as the fronts had managed to last over 25k and the rears had over 47k on them. So they last very well and grip in all conditions is great.
> 
> ...


mate i'm all for saving money my point is this :
if someone was going to shift part worn tyres are the going to tell you everything ie we may tell from the obvious cosmetic damage that may have our alarm bells ringing,but what about the deeper defect that may have been missed not saying everyone is unscrupulous there some good people out there.
Now here's the "but" if there was an ounce of doubt about the history of the tyre would it niggle you and would you have 100% faith in it?
I know i wouldn't bet my house on it,in my eyes price isn't everything.
No rant or upset intended :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

horico said:


> :thumb:


yes mate take the p*ss for the sake of saving a few pennies you either killed/maimed someone all because the wallet ruled the head.
I wouln't label all part worn tyres dangerous but what i'm saying it's wiser to side with prudence :thumb:
Final word would you put part worn brake pads on your car i'd say Not!!!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

suspal said:


> yes mate take the p*ss for the sake of saving a few pennies you either killed/maimed someone all because the wallet ruled the head.
> I wouln't label all part worn tyres dangerous but what i'm saying it's wiser to side with prudence :thumb:


Not at all buddy, price was not an issue when it came to buying some part worns. They are good quality, from a reputable seller etc etc. When I decide on a final set I like, I will gladly spend £800-£1000 for a brand new set but until then, it's handy to try a few different ones out. That's what I mean when I mentioned snob value - the assumption is that you can't afford new tyres if you buy part worns.

:driver:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

My final say on the matter i'd rather buy a budget tyre and know where it's came from than something i might be taking a chance on invariably people have a choice and ultimately there decision. :thumb:


----------

